# Research electives



## maxy6767 (Apr 2, 2011)

hi ..
em a medical student of 2nd year MBBS here is pakistan .. I wanw know about research electives in USA .. I want ti experience some research elective this summer there. If anyone of you have such experience or information regarding this kindly help me out ..AND do tell me am i eligible to do research elective there ?? ..
regards ..


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

take a few hours to read this thread!
Rehan kindly made it for anyone interested in clinical/research electives
http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/34-how-i-obtained-clinical-research-experience-us.html


----------

